# 4610 Turbo?



## kt60016 (Apr 14, 2011)

Just thought i would get some input on what you guys think is it possible and would you see any gains on doing it? Maybe might do this one day.


----------



## kt60016 (Apr 14, 2011)

Bumb. Nobody has any thoughts on this


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I need pictures, I'm a plumber:lmao:


----------



## kt60016 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok lol you need pic of the engine or pics in the Tractor Registry of my tractors?


----------

